# ka24e upgrades



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

hey everybody,

through my searching and reading, I've found that most (if not all) of the turbo kits for a nissan 240sx are specifically for the ka24de. being that I will be getting a 1989 240sx, it is equipped with the ka24e. Since a kit built for a DE won't work for an E, what can be done to the ka24e to increase it's power output?


----------



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

bump please


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Suggestion...don't get a kit...when you get a kit, you usually end up paying for the name. So piece a kit together yourself. Buy the turbo manifold seperate from the turbo and everything else such as BOV, wastegate, etc., etc... When it comes down to intercooler piping, just get some custom made... See where I'm going with this?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Suggestion...don't get a kit...when you get a kit, you usually end up paying for the name. So piece a kit together yourself. Buy the turbo manifold seperate from the turbo and everything else such as BOV, wastegate, etc., etc... When it comes down to intercooler piping, just get some custom made... See where I'm going with this?


 its easier like the above post to piece together your own turbo kit that way you get what size turbo you want and BOV and all that. you are buying the name when purchasing a kit. but.........for that KA24E there are turbos and manifolds out there you just got to search.

Don

and yes my signature does say i'm buying a kit and thats true but i'm getting to pick my own turbo too and all the kit consists of is the turbo, manifold, and downpipe.


----------



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

while I understand that about buying the name -- I've found some turbo kits that are made by names I've never heard of. and they're supposed to be copied off of the "disco" turbo and so on. and they're less expensive than a lot of the other kits. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. would it be bad to use a turbo/kit from a relatively unknown company?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

IRocka528 said:


> while I understand that about buying the name -- I've found some turbo kits that are made by names I've never heard of. and they're supposed to be copied off of the "disco" turbo and so on. and they're less expensive than a lot of the other kits. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. would it be bad to use a turbo/kit from a relatively unknown company?


 just ask around and see if anyone else has had bad experiences or not 

Don


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Some things you're better off paying for the name... Like I'm personally very fond of garret turbos... and some people will argue that you're paying for the name...to some extent it's true, but on the other hand, you're also paying for really good quality...but as said above, if you're not sure of a brand, just ask around, you never know... Like I never heard of Jim Wolf Technology until I joined these forums... and that stuff kicks ass.


----------

